# Berkshire boar and feeder pigs - MO



## matt_man

We have decided to sell all of our hogs. There is just too much to do around here and they are eating the most  We will keep a couple of feeder pigs to butcher in the fall but the breeding stock has to go.

We have a purebred Berkshire boar that is going on 2 years old. We purchased him as a 200lb 6 month old from Newman farms in Myrtle, MO for $300. He has sired 9 litters for us of 12 to 14 live piglets per litter.

His piglets have grown into good looking hogs and have butchered out nicely.

We are asking $400 for the boar. Feeder pigs are $60 and will be ready the first week in May. We are north of Gainesville, MO.


----------



## matt_man

Bump...willing to entertain offers


----------



## matt_man

Piglets are weaned and ready to go!


----------

